# Mystic Dunes Chapter 11 bankruptcy



## lawgs (Nov 23, 2010)

according to a piece in the Orlando Sentinel, Mystic Dunes is in Chapter 11 bankruptcy, not due the the insolvency of Tempus Financial, but due to the fact they could not get approval to sell the "timeshare arm" to others...


Tempus aka  GMAC wants to get out of the timeshare business

Diamond Resorts is in the lead position to take over


----------



## Whitecity (Nov 27, 2010)

*Tempus palms international*



lawgs said:


> according to a piece in the Orlando Sentinel, Mystic Dunes is in Chapter 11 bankruptcy, not due the the insolvency of Tempus Financial, but due to the fact they could not get approval to sell the "timeshare arm" to others...
> 
> 
> Tempus aka  GMAC wants to get out of the timeshare business
> ...


********************




We just bought a time share in the above resortand only to received a letter of bankruptcy from US court for under section 15.

Can any one please explain what we a meant to do upon receiving this kind of letter.


----------



## VOPro1 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Correction to LAWGS*

Mystic Dunes is not in Chapter 11...Tempus Resorts, LLC (the developer) and some of its related companies are in Chapter 11.  The operation of the resort and its HOA will not be affected.


----------

